# Epic Journey



## bluejay (Oct 21, 2008)

Not finished yet but here's the first 40 seconds or so.

http://www.jamessemple.com/music/epicjourney.mp3

In many ways I'm more interested in thoughts about the overall arrangement/mix/production than the composition.

cheers

James


----------



## schatzus (Oct 21, 2008)

As almost an expectation at this point, your material *sounds *great. Real impact percussion and brass that really cuts through...
Wonderful to my ears!


----------



## hbuus (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Jay,

I've listened to this a couple of times now, sitting with a wide grin on my face because it sounds so cool 

If I really had to point to something, it would be that through a set of Sennheiser HD 600 headphones, it seems that the hihat or cymbal or whatever it is that is quietly sitting in the background, perhaps is a little too quiet.

...but really: This piece rocks big time. =o 

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## hbuus (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh and btw., with respect to the headbanger icon: You _really_ should see me headbang with this hair! :shock:


----------



## bluejay (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

There's a lot of brass and percussion on this. I'm using several of the Project SAM orchestral brass ensembles with some EW trombones. For percussion I've got layers from TAIKO, CineToms, True Strike and Storm Drum.

The jingly percussion is a sleigh bell! I'll have another listen for levels.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 21, 2008)

Very cool, Jay!

Perhaps you will experiment and exchange the small sleight bell , to more a deeper and brighter china-cymbal-sound?


----------



## Shantar (Oct 21, 2008)

The mix sounds nice. I like the brass, what is it? Its sounds very crisp. I would like a bit more punch in this, more bottom so to speak. It also seems like the percussion stuff is a bit off here and there, but if this was done purely for feedback on your mixing, not your sequencing it makes sense. Cool stuff man! 

-Chris


----------



## bluejay (Oct 21, 2008)

The lead brass is a mixture of VSL Epic Horns, Bass Trumpets and Fanfare Trumpets.

The low brass stabs are Project SAM and East West.

Interesting comment on the percussion. A lot of it is played "live" on the keyboard and I wanted to keep it loose and clattery (especially the CineToms).

cheers

James


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me James,

Is this an example of post New York study :D 

Ray


----------



## bluejay (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Ray, thanks for the comment.

Unfortunately no ... a personal disaster occurred last week and so I ended up not going to NY. Thankfully a good friend brought back the course materials last night and they are amazing.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds great.



...


Well, with the exception of the violin line´... and I am waiting for some meaty cellos and basses to come in.


----------



## bluejay (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Hannes, I'm glad you like it.

The violin line has perhaps a little too much EW and not enough App Strings.

Personally I thought that the existing cellos and basses were meaty enough. They're already doubling the brass hits and in the second "verse" the cellos are playing eighth notes almost like a rock bassist.


----------



## Rob (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice, James, I like part two very much...


----------



## bluejay (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Incidentally those lush strings are a mix of Appassionata Strings and East West plus ...

...Omnisphere Transparent Adagio Strings! They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bluejay (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, this is nearing completion now...

http://www.jamessemple.com/music/epicjourney3.mp3

The absolute end (where there is only drums) isnt finished yet.

This appears to be taking ages because I keep slipping it in between other projects.

This version also sees my first use of the Epic Tom Ensemble and preset EQs from Vienna Suite.


----------



## bluejay (Nov 23, 2008)

Fourth version which is now basically complete

http://www.jamessemple.com/music/epicjourney4.mp3

Now I've just got a couple of live players to throw into the mix.


----------



## bluejay (Nov 27, 2008)

Final version!

http://www.jamessemple.com/music/epicjourney5.mp3

This includes some live French horn, oboe and violins.


----------

